# Just another day at the beach



## susanne (Sep 18, 2011)

Just a few shots from our 2011 NW Beachdrivers' weekend at Long Beach, Washington. I still need to write up an acount of the great time we all had, but I couldn't wait to post these! We were beta-testing the new C-sized shafts for the HyperBike.

Photos by Bob Graham

.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 18, 2011)

Susanne, what amazing pictures!!! That second one shows just how much fun you both are having. I'm very envious of your beach drives and pictures like those only make me turn a darker shade of green.


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 18, 2011)

That is pretty cool. I doubt I will ever get the chance to do something like that.

What are C-sized shafts?

Myrna


----------



## Melinda Dean (Sep 18, 2011)

Love the pictures! You sure know how to have fun.


----------



## susanne (Sep 18, 2011)

The C shafts allow the HyperBike to fit larger minis and small ponies (up to 40", I believe) while keeping the wheels at the lower callouts for lower center of gravity.


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 18, 2011)

Hence the "double bend" in the shafts?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Actually Susanne, I thought the stirrups were much better adjusted for Keith than for you! He's got proper bend in his knee so he can brace and keep his heels down.



And Myrna, I have no idea how you can see the double bend in the shafts from those photos but yes, that's why. Bob's adjusting the front bend a little so the horse isn't "straight-jacketed" through the rib cage and shoulder so much- the normal A shafts don't do that and the C ones will not either when he's done. Bob is a WONDERFUL photographer- he took those shots with my camera in between getting some of my boys for me and I finally got them to Susanne this weekend.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Sep 19, 2011)

Actually, the stirrups are ideally positioned for gimpy me. I can brace myself perfectly while still avoiding hip, knee and back pain. My toes may look pointed in the walking away image, but you can see in the water shots that my heels are indeed down. Keith, on the other hand, was uncomfortable, but he didn't want to take the time to change the stirrups. As a result, he only drove for a short time. What works for one doesn't necessarily work for others. This works great for me.

As for the curve in the C shafts, I like it and so does Mingus -- it just needs to be further forward to clear the ribcage.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow- that looked like a Lot of fun. We had a cold and rainy weekend.


----------



## DrivinTime (Sep 19, 2011)

More pictures, more pictures!!! (Pretty please?) Looks like a total blast!


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 19, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> And Myrna, I have no idea how you can see the double bend in the shafts from those photos but yes, that's why.


I wasn't even looking at the horizontal double bend.



I noticed the vertical one under Keith's leg. In traditional shafts, a bend like that is referred to as double bend shafts vs. bent elbox shafts with only one bend that just goes down, like on a buggy or a Runabout. But now that you mention it, I can see the horizontal one, too.

Myrna


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 19, 2011)

We are hoping to get to the ocean next month with a group of minis. It looks like so much fun I can't wait.



My dream has always been to ride in the ocean but driving will be close enough


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 19, 2011)

what wonderful pictures....you looked to be having a blast!! Wont you please put these on the regular photo thread too..I bet others that dont always read the driving threads would enjoy seeing how much fun minis are too JMHO...please!! you guys rock!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 20, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I wasn't even looking at the horizontal double bend.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the vertical one under Keith's leg. In traditional shafts, a bend like that is referred to as double bend shafts vs. bent elbox shafts with only one bend that just goes down, like on a buggy or a Runabout. But now that you mention it, I can see the horizontal one, too.


Ah.



I was looking at all those water photos and couldn't see either the vertical OR the horizontal bend through the splashing surf! LOL.

Susanne, I'm glad your stirrups are set how you need them. Coming from a riding background and using the 'Bike for marathon, I have it stuck in my head that you need a big bend in your knee and ankle in order to stay safely braced through high-speed turns and I was nervous for you thinking your foot might slip forward off the stirrup in that position. I've had that happen once and it's scary as all get-out!



I didn't mean to sound critical.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great outing!! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## stellabella (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never seen this type of cart/set up before. Can someone please explain the purpose? advantages? It seems as though it would be uncomfortable to sit like that? and dangerous to sit that close? I would love to know more. Thanks


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 28, 2011)

I another one that has never seen a cart like that, the seat really looks different. Is it comfortable? Everyone looked like they were having a blast. I'm very green with envy.


----------



## ironbessflint (Sep 28, 2011)

stella and seven...here you go!

http://www.grahamcarriageworks.com/graham_carriage_works_002.htm

Want one yet? Looks like a blast!!


----------



## susanne (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comments -- it was a blast, indeed!

stellabella and lucky seven, as ironbessflint noted, this is the HyperBike by Graham Carriageworks. It is the next best thing to riding your mini...and while Mingus is a big guy, he's not big enough for that!

The Bike is extremely comfortable, even for someone like me with bad legs and back -- I'm their poster child for driving gimps, and by adjusting the stirrups slightly, I'm not the lest bit sore after even a long drive.

The great engineering, including the wide wheel base, makes it extremely sturdy and stable and nearly impossible to tip over.

It's not intended for green horses, and you want a solid whoa, but I find it as safe or safer than other carts. Did I mention it's a total blast?

...and as for the question many are too shy to ask -- I once drove a mare who opened the flood gates, and not a drop touched me.


----------



## shelterwood (Oct 10, 2011)

Susanne,

Just how big is Mingus? I am in the process of saving my pennies for a hyperbike, and my mares are topping out at 39-40". Bob was recommending the C shaft, and of course I will take his advice. Just curious how tall Mingus is for some perspective. Thanks!

Katie


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 10, 2011)

This may seem like a stupid question, but do you need a special harness for this bike? The pics are awsome.


----------



## susanne (Oct 10, 2011)

Katie,

Mingus has always measured in at AMHR shows right at 38 inches -- with his hooves freshly trimmed.

I think the C shafts would be perfect for your mares -- they're right in the sweet spot.


----------



## Shari (Oct 10, 2011)

What incredible photos Susanne!! Looks like all of you had a splashing great drive!!


----------



## shelterwood (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Susanne!

I'm having a hard time waiting!! Just got my new Comfy Fit harness for my three year old, so that was this fall's investment but next spring I will be getting a Hyperbike!!

Katie


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh that looks like such fun. We are hoping to go to the beach this coming weekend with minis & friends


----------



## susanne (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucky seven,

You do not need a special harness for the HyperBike. We do find that we need to let down the tug loops one notch from what we use for the easy entry. You might prefer shorter reins, and a shorter whip is nice, but that's all personal preference.


----------

